# Calgary here



## C.B.M.X (Sep 11, 2022)

Hello all, new member here from Calgary. 22 years in custom sheet metal fabrication and started up my own business recently on the side.
I specialize in stainless steel, aluminum, copper and brass and looking forward to talking anything metal!
Thanks


----------



## YYCHM (Sep 11, 2022)

Welcome from NE Calgary.


----------



## PeterT (Sep 11, 2022)

Welcome. We like pictures!


----------



## whydontu (Sep 11, 2022)

Welcome from Vancouver!


----------



## DPittman (Sep 11, 2022)

Great to have you, welcome.   Let's see your specialty.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Sep 11, 2022)

Welcome from SK.


----------



## jcdammeyer (Sep 11, 2022)

Welcome from Victoria


----------



## Susquatch (Sep 11, 2022)

Welcome from Ontario!


----------



## Dabbler (Sep 11, 2022)

cool  I just got a bender... looking forward to using it.... soon...


----------



## Bruce Rossiter (Sep 11, 2022)

Welcome from Scarborough Ontario.


----------



## Chicken lights (Sep 11, 2022)

Dabbler said:


> cool  I just got a bender... looking forward to using it.... soon...


It’s been almost a month (I think)

Slacker


----------



## David_R8 (Sep 11, 2022)

Another welcome from Victoria!


----------



## 140mower (Sep 11, 2022)

Welcome from Lillooet BC. ...... Yep, don't forget the pictures........ Some of us, ok, me, don't read words so good as we do pictures..... Heck, if it weren't for pictures, I still might not know what Dick and Jane and their dog spot were doing all those years ago....


----------



## Tom O (Sep 11, 2022)

Hmmm here’s a pic I found.


----------



## C.B.M.X (Sep 12, 2022)

Here's acouple pics of some of my work


----------



## Dabbler (Sep 12, 2022)

Nice work!  I particularly like your TIG welds...


----------



## C.B.M.X (Sep 12, 2022)

Dabbler said:


> Nice work!  I particularly like your TIG welds...


Thanks! Yea I have an everlast 255ext out of my shop and really like it, especially on aluminum


----------



## Crosche (Sep 12, 2022)

Greetings from a fellow Calgarian and welcome to the forum. Nice Work!

Cheers,
Chad


----------



## DPittman (Sep 12, 2022)

C.B.M.X said:


> Here's acouple pics of some of my work


I'm in love.


----------



## David_R8 (Sep 12, 2022)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Hruul (Sep 12, 2022)

Another welcome from SK.  Work looks great!


----------



## Tom O (Sep 12, 2022)

Those look great!


----------



## Susquatch (Sep 12, 2022)

Oh oh..... 

More amazing talent and skill to aspire to....... Some day...... Maybe....... 

Very very nice!


----------



## 140mower (Sep 12, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> Oh oh.....
> 
> More amazing talent and skill to aspire to....... Some day...... Maybe.......
> 
> Very very nice!


I know, right...... We're going to need another forum soon for us mere mortals.... Very nice work. Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## Tecnico (Sep 12, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> Oh oh.....
> 
> More amazing talent and skill to aspire to....... Some day...... Maybe.......
> 
> Very very nice!



Welcome @C.B.M.X from a solitary voice out in the wilds of NS.  

Nice sheet metal work.  I've dabbled a bit and like @Susquatch says, so many skills we wish we had and want to try out and so little time. 

I like the work bench!

D


----------

